# The Dogg?



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Haven't seen any posts from the RuddeDogg since Sandy came through.
Anyone heard from him?

Best thoughts to all of our P&S Brothers and Sisters up in Jersey,
I grew up up there, and a lot of places dear to my heart look like they took a beating.

Deepest Heartfelt Thoughts to All of you.

Tom


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tom -

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?97716-Hey-Gang!

Hope everyone on P&S are all OK, too. Not too bad (for once) in Florida. I say that with a bit of heavy heart, though, because knowing that we made it OK, also comes with the understanding that someone, somewhere, didn't fare quite so well. Almost seems a bit selfish sometimes to be so happy to have gotten away unscathed....

I know it's a regional board, but just wanted (as tjbjornsen) to let everyone know that you aren't far from the thoughts of a great many of us...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Tom, 
I like a bad penny man, I always turn up. Like I have said, we made it through. Now it's just gonna be a bit to get back to normal.


----------

